# Deck Access Hatch



## rman1953 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Joist spans on Deck*

I'm in the process of building a freestanding (mfg home so can't attach) deck 28x16. I using 2 4x6 beams cantilevered in 2' and 16' 2x8s for the joists. Deck will be approx. 18" off ground. When I look at this it seems to me that the 12' span between the beams is too long. Lumber supplier said it should be fine. My question is should I run a 3rd beam down the middle or am I ok as is? I also was thinking of doubling the 2 end joists for more support. Joists will be spaced 12" and I'm using Azek for the decking. Any thoughts/suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf


Be safe, Gary


----------



## rman1953 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the link Gary, this is just what I needed. Rich


----------



## rman1953 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Cutting Deck Boards for Access*

I am finally getting finished up with the framing on new deck (28x16). I framed in a section approx 4x8 to install a lift out section for access under the deck. Is it better to pre-cut the deck boards or can this section be cut after they are layed out? I've seen both just not sure which is best. I'm using Azek for the decking and as much as they cost I don't want to make a mistake. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

An access door that is 32 sq ft will require a substantial frame and will be of a significant weight. 
I'd make the frame and cut the individual slats to size.
Ron


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What is under the deck that you need access ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Try to frame it in two pieces for ease of removal... I'm just across the bridge in Tacoma.. Howdy, neighbor! Welcome to the forum! Show us some pictures after finish.

Be safe, Gary


----------

